# Bottle exchange for christmas?



## swizzle (Nov 18, 2006)

I just thought I would run an idea by you guys. How does this sound. You wake up on xmas morn and there's a gift from another bottle digger under your tree. You know its a bottle but not what kind? Anyone here ever consider wrapping up a decent bottle and trading with another digger? I think it'd be awesome. I'd like to be able to pick out the type of bottle but not which bottle it is. Like a whiskey or poison or even a fruit jar? Who know's what you'll get? If you got doubles of a decent bottle then that would be perfect. How about asking for a square cork med. and unwrapping an ebenezer a pearls tinture of life or a glover mange med. or something like that? If anyone else is interested in doing an xmas bottle trade let me know. I think I can find 3 decent bottles in 2 or 3 different catagories. Swizzle


----------



## opie (Nov 18, 2006)

That's a good ideal you could get rid of doubles n triples in hopes of get'n one you don't have. But I don't have any before the 20's or 30's. Seems all I ever dig is commons.


----------



## Ace of spades (Nov 18, 2006)

Great Idea, I am in. May be we can gat a big one going, and then everybody post pictures, xmas day. Could be alot of fun.[]

 Ace of spades


----------



## swizzle (Nov 18, 2006)

Sounds sweet. I'm gonna go ahead and package up 2 or 3 bottles and maybe label them. Like one might be whiskey, one med. and maybe a mystery package. I figured that I would ask about this now so that the mailing could be done and out of the way before the christmas rush. Then this definately sounds like a go. This is gonna be cool. As far as the 1920/30's stuff goes maybe you can add some pics and a story about where the bottle came from. The whole thing with this trade is the mystery inside the box. I think we should outlaw rawlieghs and watkins bottles and try to stay away from screw tops. There are screw tops out there worth a few bucks though. If this goes right and I trade 3 bottles and get one to keep in my collection then I'm doing good. I got over 1,000 bottles that I need to get rid. If I get one I don't want then I'll simply try to sell it and put the money towards a better bottle. Either way its seems like a win, win situation to me. I already know which ones I'm going to trade and they aren't bad at all. Swizzle


----------



## welddigger (Nov 18, 2006)

I have doubles of the cone type BRYANT'S stomach bitters. I'm sure somebody would shat there britches if that was wrapped up under there tree!!!!!!!!!!! Just jokin' That is a good idea but all the good bottles I like I don't have doubles of. That would really make me feel like a jerk if I got a decent bottle and didn't give one in return.


----------



## swizzle (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm going to try to give a little better then what I expect to get and if I don't get anything great then at least I tried. There's not to many of us in the north that can dig in the winter anyways so any bottle would be nice. I don't expect to trade a local pint milk for an indian bitters, it'd be nice but I'm keeping realistic about it. Any new bottle that goes on the shelf or resell pile is welcome. Don't expect much and if you get something for your shelf it'll be that much better. I'm not expecting anyone to take bottles from there own personal keepers. Remember what might be a commoner in your town or state might be something I've never heard of. Maybe you can trade a local bottle with someone from out of the state? Just an idea. Swizzle


----------



## bubbas dad (Nov 18, 2006)

hey swizzle i think it's a great idea. my only problem is that the only doubles i have are either extremely common such as hoffstetters or bottles that i up graded in my collection. those doubles would be chipped or scratched, not in great condition. like welddigger i would hate to send a kinda rough bottle and get a nice bottle in return.


----------



## swizzle (Nov 18, 2006)

Here's a prime example. The hoffstetters bottle that you mentioned I've heard of but I've never seen it before and don't know what it is. Do you guys think the gifts should be labeled like whiskey, poison, med and mystery or just mystery? I know that there are people out there that collect just whiskey's and others that collect only meds. I'd hate to send a milk bottle to a poison collector or vise versa? What do you guys think? If you do this in hopes of getting a super bottle for your collection then you're doing it for the wrong reasons. Isn't the holiday's about giving. Even if you don't feel that you're giving something great at least your trying. I'll be happy with anything that comes from another digger. It just gives xmas a little extra something from another person who enjoys the same hobby. Swizzle


----------



## DiggerBryan (Nov 18, 2006)

This is a pretty cool idea. I do family gift exchanges (not bottles []) every year at Christmas with my family and we have a minimum gift value of $10.00 and if you want to give something that is worth more than $10.00 then that is up to you. That way no one ends up with eh...junk I guess would be the word.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 19, 2006)

I think I could come up with a few bottles but how do we know who to send them to. You wouldn't want to send some one a bottle and then find out that they got 30 bottles and no one elese got any.[sm=lol.gif]

 I'm in.


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 19, 2006)

Count me in!
 Start a list of some kind?
 Have a mod or someone pull names of who sends what to whom, and keep it secret?


----------



## muddyfingers (Nov 19, 2006)

I guess count me in. I live in the south and find bottles from all over. We can only hope no one gets the shaft if it happens. As DiggerBryan said about his family gift exchange, maybe there should be some sort of limit or something of the nature to regulate how it is done. I collect everything relating to bottles so anything I  give or recieve could vary from what others may prefer.

 Never the less, like I said count me in.
                                                                    Willy


----------



## notoriousgreasemonke (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm in. Being a new collector I dont have much but am willing to share. I mostly have sodas, but by the time this comes to fruition (sp) I will have more to share.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 19, 2006)

hey Frank, You got any doubles of straight sided Cokes from over your way.


----------



## notoriousgreasemonke (Nov 19, 2006)

Only double SS I have is Cordele Ga bottle. I have one Tallahassee Shoulder Script bottle and one Tallahassee SS that is put out by Middle Fl Ice Company but not a Coke bottle.


----------



## swizzle (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm going to box up 3 or 4 bottles and then post the boxes and then offer them to the public. I know I'll have one whiskey and a milk but I'm not going to do any trading until I have the bottles picked and boxed and ready to ship. then it's first come first serve more or less. Once a bottle has been picked and the addresses exchanged then I'll just edit my original post and take them out one by one until I have nothing left to offer for trade. I think that's the best way to do it.  Swizzle


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 21, 2006)

that sounds like a great idea i would love to do that but again the same problem as everyone else everything i have doubles of is very very very common like hobbleskirt cokes so i dont know i guess count me out sorry sounds like a great idea though


----------



## Precious Little (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm in for 2-3, depending on what everyone decides. Most of my collection is c. 1890 -- they won't be mortgage-busters, but probably would be in the $10 range. If one from you folks shows up under the tree, it'll be a present for my son, 7, who started collecting earlier this year ... I'll tell him that Santa must have seen him digging.  

 How will this work?


----------



## swizzle (Nov 28, 2006)

If anyone wants to get this christmas trade off going the check out my post X-mas trade off. Swizzle


----------



## swizzle (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm sorry I lied in a post above. I have heard of  hoffstetters. I just never dug one or owned one before. Hell I've never even seen one in real life. Just the pics on the net. Swizzle


----------

